# Moving from CT. to Fla.



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

rdoug16 said:


> I've had a Ct. E-2 for about 30 yrs. and am considering moving to Fla. for a semi-retirement. My question is, can you work in Fla. under a Ct. license and if not (which is probably the case) do you have to take another test to obtain a Fla. license. I was hoping they would just give you a Fla. license being you've had one in another state. Any thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated ! Thank you, and be safe everyone!


you are dreaming.

start here, start now:
http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/pro/elboard/


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

Just to qualify to sit for the EC exam is probably harder and as expensive as all the exams you have ever taken.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Fibes said:


> Just to qualify to sit for the EC exam is probably harder and as expensive as all the exams you have ever taken.


I felt like I had passed a test just being accepted to take the test


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

It's funny how hard it is to get a contractors license there, but there is no individual licensing for journeyman whatsoever. :001_huh:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Leaving New England is one of the best things someone can do. :jester:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

We have a lot of half-backs here. Northerners move down to Florida and find out how brutally hot and humid it gets (and how long it stays that way) and they find out they miss having seasons, so them come half-way back (which is somewhere around here). 

So, OP, see y'all half-way back, :laughing:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> We have a lot of half-backs here. Northerners move down to Florida and find out how brutally hot and humid it gets (and how long it stays that way) and they find out they miss having seasons, so them come half-way back (which is somewhere around here).
> 
> So, OP, see y'all half-way back, :laughing:


It doesn't hurt that NC has great beaches, great BBQ, sweet talkin women, and great fishing either. :thumbsup:


----------



## CT Tom (Aug 10, 2014)

rdoug16 said:


> I've had a Ct. E-2 for about 30 yrs. and am considering moving to Fla. for a semi-retirement. My question is, can you work in Fla. under a Ct. license and if not (which is probably the case) do you have to take another test to obtain a Fla. license. I was hoping they would just give you a Fla. license being you've had one in another state. Any thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated ! Thank you, and be safe everyone!


Just to clarify for rdoug16, an E2 isn't a contractors license, it is a journeyman license. Allows you to do electrical work unsupervised in the employ of an E1, which is a contractor.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

wildleg said:


> It doesn't hurt that NC has great beaches, great BBQ, sweet talkin women, and great fishing either. :thumbsup:


All Lies, none of that is true. 

Roger


----------



## chris.b (Jan 28, 2013)

hardworkingstiff said:


> We have a lot of half-backs here. Northerners move down to Florida and find out how brutally hot and humid it gets (and how long it stays that way) and they find out they miss having seasons, so them come half-way back (which is somewhere around here).
> 
> So, OP, see y'all half-way back, :laughing:


Yep, NC is way better for all those half backs and northern migrants. Especially the ones that think that they are entitled. So, good luck NC. :whistling2:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

rdoug16 said:


> I've had a Ct. E-2 for about 30 yrs. and am considering moving to Fla. for a semi-retirement. My question is, can you work in Fla. under a Ct. license and if not (which is probably the case) do you have to take another test to obtain a Fla. license. I was hoping they would just give you a Fla. license being you've had one in another state. Any thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated ! Thank you, and be safe everyone!


You may very well be qualified to sit for the state EC exam.
If you are a code guru and take a business course you can most likely pass the exam.
Then the fun starts getting all of the documents and actually qualifying to be a contractor. The exam is just a small part of it.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

chris.b said:


> Yep, NC is way better for all those half backs and northern migrants. Especially the ones that think that they are entitled. So, good luck NC. :whistling2:


I think SC gets their share of the 1/2-backs.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Roger said:


> All Lies, none of that is true.
> 
> Roger


you must not be hanging out in the right places :jester:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I've spent 3 separate weeks in Florida in the summer, one in early June, one in mid July and one over the labor day weekend. It certainly was intense heat and humidity, especially the daily thunderstorms. However, I can see why people prefer that kind of weather over winter stuff.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

wildleg said:


> you must not be hanging out in the right places :jester:


Nope, I just know NC is not desirable for any halfbacks that may be considering it, it's a terrible place. They will be much happier in Alabama. :thumbsup:


Roger


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

MTW said:


> It's funny how hard it is to get a contractors license there, but there is no individual licensing for journeyman whatsoever. :001_huh:


The counties offer a journeyman's license. The card is great for when you get some lunch stuck in your teeth and don't have a toothpick. Other than that, it's pretty much worthless.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I ran a few strings of stone crab pots down around Punta Rassa when I was still in high school. Early mornings ride in the boat out to check pots was freezing cold, but wonderful scenery. There is a million ways to make some spending money down in Florida, but ordinary electrical work is not one of them............


----------



## chris.b (Jan 28, 2013)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I think SC gets their share of the 1/2-backs.


We absolutely do and most of them are very nice people, but some of them think that they are doing these southern hicks a favor, because there is no way that we are smart enough to charge more than $10/hr. Those people can go back where they come from.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

rdoug16 said:


> I've had a Ct. E-2 for about 30 yrs. and am considering moving to Fla. for a semi-retirement. My question is, can you work in Fla. under a Ct. license and if not (which is probably the case) do you have to take another test to obtain a Fla. license. I was hoping they would just give you a Fla. license being you've had one in another state. Any thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated ! Thank you, and be safe everyone!


If you are old enough to retire and want to live in Florida, I say go for it. Your experience will get you work. Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## rdoug16 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies! I was actually just thinking of an E-2 Journeyman's license which you definitely need here in CT. Not really interested in starting a contracting business. I was surprised to hear they don't enforce having an E-2!!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

rdoug16 said:


> Thanks for all the replies! I was actually just thinking of an E-2 Journeyman's license which you definitely need here in CT. Not really interested in starting a contracting business. I was surprised to hear they don't enforce having an E-2!!


We used to have some really tight local licensing laws.
They were gutted by heavy lobby interests of the Latin Builders Association, the ABC, IEC and the IBEW only recognizing its own yellow ticket.
There was a time when we had to make sure someone with a metro card was on the job.
Those days are long gone.


----------

